# printing problems



## lilangelstarz7 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi, i set up an account with whcc for printing and i guess i don't know what i am doing to get the most out of my prints.  basically i upload my pictures at the biggest size (however they come in right off the camera). except a lot of times i crop them unique, like more horizontal, so they are not perfect 5x7 or 8x10 sizes. then in whcc there is a crop box, so i position it where i think it looks good, OR i check the option where there is white borders around the image and none of it gets cropped. if and when i position the crop box, my prints come in not where i cropped it! i don't know why. so sorry if this sounds dumb, but how do i just resize my images in photoshop to perfect 5x7's so i dont have to deal with this? 

ps. what do you guys think of whcc? some of the prints that came in had some brown/black ink splotches on the edges (kinda looked burned?!) so i am concerned about the quality. i'm just confused because i heard they are supposedly really good.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 14, 2007)

I would probably just crop in photoshop - that leaves no room for error.  I don't know WHCC's policies and the likes, but from what I have heard their customer service is fantastic, so I would just email them or give them a call with your questions.


----------

